# Hello from Bothell Washington!



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello from Bothell Washington! My name is Lizzie Cullen and I am the owner of TTR (Two Tails Rodentry) I have been breeding mice for a whole year now. I have Gray self's, broken grays, broken blacks, broken champagne, champagne self's, and calico's. I am thinking about expanding my rodentry, What other rodents are fun and interesting to have and breed besides rats but aren't too big? I am also thinking about adding some new mice with different colors to my rodentry, If you are in Washington and have mice with interesting colors or marking please let me know!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forums

:welcomeany

Is your name _really_ Cullen?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Calicos? Are you sure you have calicos? 

I'd love to see photos of those!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay answering two questions:
1: Yes my last name really is Cullen, it was that way before twilight came out
2: I call some of my mice calico's because they remind me of my calico kitten, they are black with orange bellies and white in random spots, I have no idea what kind of mice they are, same goes for most of my other mice.
If you guys would be willing to help me figure out what kinds of mice I have I can post some pictures.
Btw, I love how friendly everyone is on here!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh! Those mice are called Piebald Black Tans. 

True Calico mice are very very rare. 

I have some that LOOK like calicos, here's a photo:









But they are actually piebald brindles.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Twotails said:


> Yes my last name really is Cullen, it was that way before twilight came out


 :lol: :lol: 
You must get that _*alot*_!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Photos are very popular on this forum.

Rhasputin, those are very gorgeous little mousies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

Those two little mice are so beautiful!


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Lizzie i am in Seattle and have gotten some nice pet mice from the pet smart. A yellowish colored satin and a long hair silvery satin . I'm very interested in black tans and piebald would be OK, if you ever get to Seattle maybe we could swap?
and welcome!.


----------

